# Having Rats as Pets



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2018)

*Several people here have asked me questions about having pet rats.  Hopefully I can give some basic information here, and if you have questions you can ask here.
There are different breeds and color There are standard and dwarf rats.  Dumbo (ears low on side of head) and standard ear.  I am posting a link to an article and a picture.

Most people keep rats in a multi-level cage, allowing them room to run and play. Most people keep rats in pairs.  They need to be of same gender, if you do not want little ones.  Plus each gender have different personalities.

I have a dedicated rat-safe room that I will put Max and Bear in for exercise when they are older and more comfortable here.  Average weight is about a pound or less each. Boys tend to be bigger.

Most rats will play with their humans. Mine run all over my lap when I am sitting by the cage.

The ear rat food from the pet store.  They also like treats of cooked pasta, oats (raw or cooked), banana, corn and peas.  These are examples.  Some people give their rats leafy greens to munch on.  Plus wood sticks (bought in pet store, so no chemicals on them) to chew on to keep the teeth ground down.

Well, I can post more later, so here is the article and picture.

*https://pethelpful.com/rodents/Rats-and-Their-Types-Colors-and-Patterns


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 20, 2018)

I find that most interesting,Marie. I had no idea there were so many kinds. Years ago my kids had hamsters and Guinea pigs. I thought the hamsters had no personality at all but I loved the little "pigs". One was so clean about himself that he only went in one area of his cage. Very easy to clean up after. He would squeal when you went near the cage and loved strawberries

The pigs were easy to catch when when they were allowed out. The hamsters were very quick. Can you easily catch the rats when they need to be put back in their cage? I certainly would figure something out so they could be out at times.

I'm not one to buy these creatures and let them sit out their life in a cage. My bird is out all day long and goes back to his cage to eat, drink and sleep. Most of the time he hangs out on my shoulder. I have old pillow cases that I pin on my shoulder for obvious reasons.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 20, 2018)

Never had one of my own, but years ago, I had a friend who had a white pet rat. What a cool and awesome thing. He would sit in my hand and I pet his head. Never had any fear that he'd bite me. 

Also had a friend that had two ferrets. Again, totally cool and awesome. I'd sit on their floor and play with both of them.


----------



## jujube (Jun 20, 2018)

I've never had a rat as a pet, but I did have two gerbils who were best friends with my cat.  The cat thought he was a dog.....no, to be honest, he thought he was a human.  I'm not sure what the gerbils thought they were.  

The gerbils were Houdini-level escape artists and when they got out, we'd send the cat to find them.  He'd locate them in the back of a closet or under the bed and gently bring them back to us.  Then, of course, he'd give them a good bath and a cuddle.  They were his babies and he was very protective of them.  

Strangest thing I've ever seen......


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2018)

*

Some fun facts.   A group of rats is called a Mischief.   Appropriate.  They can hold food in their hands to eat.  Rats are quite smart, and if you are patient you can teach them tricks.  Check this video


*<strong>


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2018)

[h=1]Max Baer Jr.[/h]                              Actor                     |                 Producer                     |                 Director


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2018)

*
LOL< RR. My husband mentioned his dad....Max Baer Sr, the fighter.  I had not made the connection*


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2018)

I have nothing against rats, but would probably not have one as a pet. I worked for years with them in a medical research facility. When I first started there, the lab people kept 3 as sort of pets. As they got old, their fur yellowed. We had the all-white ones (Norwegian) and both fawn and black hooded ones.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2018)

debodun said:


> I have nothing against rats, but would probably not have one as a pet. I worked for years with them in a medical research facility. When I first started there, the lab people kept 3 as sort of pets. As they got old, their fur yellowed. We had the all-white ones (Norwegian) and both fawn and black hooded ones.



Rats are not for everyone. Rick would love a snake as a pet. I say NO WAY


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 21, 2018)

No snakes, lizards, or rats for me, thanks.   I'm glad others enjoy them.


----------



## Linda (Jun 21, 2018)

I just edited my post because I just reread the OP and see she ask no where for people to say why they don't like rats.  I don't want to be rude.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 21, 2018)

Linda said:


> I just edited my post because I just reread the OP and see she ask no where for people to say why they don't like rats.  I don't want to be rude.


*You were not rude. As I mentioned above, some people just do not like them.   In previous posts I have made about rats, folks have asked questions about how they are as pets, so I thought I would start this thread to answer. Rats are not your usual pet, especially for us seniors.  *


----------



## Lara (Jun 21, 2018)

I think they look cute in the photo post#5. And Max, the golden one, has a pretty coat that is shiny. I can't see Bear very well. I can see why you like them.


----------



## Linda (Jun 21, 2018)

True Marie, it's a big world and there is room enough for all kinds of pets.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> I think they look cute in the photo post#5. And Max, the golden one, has a pretty coat that is shiny. I can't see Bear very well. I can see why you like them.



Here is a better one to see Bear


----------



## Lara (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh, Bear is adorable. The spots are cute.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2018)

*This is one of my new boys, Bear.  He is called a Velveteen .  He cooperated while I was learning to use the video function on my phone.  


*<strong>


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2018)

Bear looks happy and healthy, cute video Marie!


----------



## Lara (Jul 1, 2018)

Good video, Marie!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 1, 2018)

I could never have one for a pet but yours are cute.  Too many memories of an older friend that had them in her house and they had a terrible time getting rid of them.  I prefer a fish for a pet.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Here are Max (left) and Bear trying to stay hydrated in the heat.  Also trying to share.  They do not have the sharing part quite down yet.  Excuse the silly shot of my foot at the end.  I do not know how to edit yet.

*<strong><font size="4">


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2018)

They look like they'll share just fine with a little practice, cute!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 13, 2018)

*I gave the boys some strawberry yogurt today.  It is good for them, and they like it.  Seems as if Bear is enjoying it, and Max is waiting to see what Bear thinks.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2018)

Cute pic Marie, strawberry yogurt sounds good, and healthy for all!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 13, 2018)

Those videos are so cute. Who would have thought they eat yogurt. Marie,do you feed them a set amount each day? Can they over eat? I left pellets in the cage for our Guinea pigs all the time and gave them treats in between. Same with the hamsters. Some animals don't know when to stop.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Those videos are so cute. Who would have thought they eat yogurt. Marie,do you feed them a set amount each day? Can they over eat? I left pellets in the cage for our Guinea pigs all the time and gave them treats in between. Same with the hamsters. Some animals don't know when to stop.



I usually leave their dry food in the cage all day. Since they are nocturnal, they do most of their eating at night.  You do have to be careful with treats, and they sometimes do not know when to stop.  Plus, they will store food for later.  Yogurt is a good calcium source for them.  For young rats, under 6 months, eggs are recommended for the protein.  Some folks do supplement the diet with people food, like veggies, or pasta (really) for the variety. But when they do that, they feed less of the rat food.  Fruit not so much because of the sugars, though mine love their bananas.


----------



## fishmounter (Oct 8, 2018)

I like domestic rats.  I had one when I was a kid.  I understand that sometimes, for whatever reason, you might purchase one that bites.  We have place near us that sells rats (as pets, not reptile food), and the lady who works there recommended getting two young males.  She said sometimes you might get a biter, and if he doesn't stop, you can bring him back in for an exchange.  Do you know why a young rat would bite the person that feeds them?


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2019)

When I was around 4-5 years old, we were poor & lived in a small, run-down apartment.  I loved it because I fed mice, rats & cockroaches.  After a few weeks, I'd sit on the floor & 5 or 6 of them would jump in my lap & take food out of my hands.  They never bit me.  They learned when my mom & dad left & that's when they'd come out.

Once, I told my mom, "Let's live here forever. I love this apartment."  She asked, "Why, it's terrible."  I said, "It comes with its own pets."  Her eyes got real big & she said, "What are you talking about?"  I said "The rats are real nice; they let me pet them & feed them."  Oooh, did she get mad!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2020)

Came across this cute picture of two rats just adopted from a shelter, thought I'd post it here.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 31, 2020)

*Here is a new picture of Max, relaxing/

*


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

He is cute Marie!  I've never had rats as pets but had others from the rodent species.  I've had mice and teddy bear hamsters who were adorable also.

These are what my two boys looked like--their names were Mr. Arnold and Rocky Racoon:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

This is what Rocky looked like:


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2020)

Unlike the stereotypical woman, I find rodents rather cute. I worked with mice, rats, guinea pigs and hamsters when I was in the lab. I hated to administer things to them I knew would make them sick, or worse. I always got that duty, though, because none of the other female lab workers liked to handle the animals. Sometimes I catch mice in my humane trap and take them for a nice ride out in the country and release them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2020)

Another cute pic online.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 2, 2020)

Cute pictures but no rats here.  Don't care for them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Cute pictures but no rats here.  Don't care for them.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 6, 2020)

*This morning I lost the last of my rats, Max. He had not been doing well. Not eating, issues with his back legs (happens often in males). This morning he decided it was his time to go.  
I have made the decision I will not be having more rats.  It was always something Rick and I did together, now it is not the same.  We have had 3 pairs of rats over the years.
I will also go completely pet-free for a while, maybe forever. We will see.  I want to be able to just pack up and do a few days away once in a while, without worrying who will care for the animals.
I have dismantled the cage best I could. Rick (using some colorful language) was the one who put the thing together.

This is Max:

 *


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *This morning I lost the last of my rats, Max. He had not been doing well. Not eating, issues with his back legs (happens often in males). This morning he decided it was his time to go.
> I have made the decision I will not be having more rats.  It was always something Rick and I did together, now it is not the same.  We have had 3 pairs of rats over the years.
> I will also go completely pet-free for a while, maybe forever. We will see.  I want to be able to just pack up and do a few days away once in a while, without worrying who will care for the animals.
> I have dismantled the cage best I could. Rick (using some colorful language) was the one who put the thing together.
> ...


So sorry, Marie. My nephew & his wife have always had pet rats (from the labs where she has worked - even though it's verboten). The rats are so intelligent and affectionate, but have too short a life-span.

I hope you will be able to get away on a nice road trip, once it's safe to do so.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *This morning I lost the last of my rats, Max. He had not been doing well. Not eating, issues with his back legs (happens often in males). This morning he decided it was his time to go.
> I have made the decision I will not be having more rats.  It was always something Rick and I did together, now it is not the same.  We have had 3 pairs of rats over the years.
> I will also go completely pet-free for a while, maybe forever. We will see.  I want to be able to just pack up and do a few days away once in a while, without worrying who will care for the animals.
> I have dismantled the cage best I could. Rick (using some colorful language) was the one who put the thing together.
> ...


Sorry for your loss..


----------



## Treacle (Jun 8, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/377382845617050/posts 

and search Why are rats so misunderstood? sweet 

Not good with technology so hope this makes sense and works


----------

